# مساعدة في الرسم الهندسي



## صلوا على النبي (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم


يا جماعه دكتور الرسم الهندسي طالب مني اعمل بروجكت عن اي رسمه تخصص الهندسه او 

خصوصا الهندسه 

الصناعيه وذلك باستخدام الاتوكاد فياريييت تساعدوني لانه درجاتي نازله بشده واكرمني بهذا العمل 


للمساعده في رفع الدرجات خشية السقوط و اعادة الماده 

فالمطلوب منكم :

1_الصلاة على النبي

2_اعطائي اقتراحات في عمل رسمه جيده

واسف على الاطاله

وناطر الردود


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 مايو 2009)

اعمل رسم layout لمصنع تصنيع الملابس الجاهزة وسوف توضح فية الأقسام المختلفة (قص - تجميع-----) وضع كذلك اقسام الجودة والأقسام الإدارية والمخاذن ووو سيكون موضوع مفيد للهندسة الصناعية


----------



## Ind. Engineer (25 مايو 2009)

*بالتوفيق ..*



المهندس الصناعي من اهم وظائفة تقليل من الوقت المهدر بدون عمل واذا ما قمت بتصميم شركة او بنك او حتى منشأة صغيرة وقمت باستغلال المساحة استغلال امثل بحيث يستطيع من يعمل في هذه الموسسة التحرك بشكل مريح وغير مضيع للوقت فقد قمت بعمل رائع فإذا اخترت المنشاة وحددت عملها امكنك ذلك من عمل طبقات للتمديدات الكهربية والمكاتب والاجهزة وبقية المعدات ..لكن هذا يحتاج الى وقت طويل نسبيا ..

واتمنى لك التوفيق ..​


----------



## صلوا على النبي (25 مايو 2009)

تسلمون وما تقصرون بس انا ما في بالي رسمه محدده وهذه المشكله وانا تعاملي مع الاتوكاد بسيط بحيث لا استطيع الرسم الا و الرسمه امامي


----------



## صلوا على النبي (25 مايو 2009)

فياريت تعطوني افكار مع الرسمه حتى لو كانت مبسطه وشكرا


----------



## صلوا على النبي (25 مايو 2009)

مثل هذه الصوره تمثل صورة تنظيم الطرق


مشاهدة الصور[/URL]


----------



## صلوا على النبي (25 مايو 2009)

اقصد هذي



[/URL]


----------



## صلوا على النبي (25 مايو 2009)

اخواني محمد44 و اند افكاركم اعجبتني ولكن يفضل تعطوني شي يبين افكاركم كصوره


----------



## رامى حسن شاكر (2 يونيو 2009)

انا من رايى تعمل مصنع اجهزة منزليه او مصن لتصنيع السيارات


----------



## محمد ابو دنيا (23 يوليو 2009)

اخى اسهل طريقه هى رسم خط انتاج وعاده يكون خط الانتاج على شكل حرف u الو L وبعد ذلك ترسم مبنى يمثل الاداره ومبنى يمثل المخازن ومبنى يمثل قسم الصيانه ومع العلم ان المخازن تمثل قسمين قسم فى اول المنشأه لتخزين المواد الخام والقسم الثانى لتخزين المنتج التى تم تصنيعه وهذ يكون فى اخر المنشأه 
وبأذن الله موفق


----------

